# Plastic Seat covering



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey folks.. first post in ages ! 
Got a new motor couple of weeks back and toying with the idea of getting the back seats covered in plastic.. similar to what you would see in taxis.

Any idea who does this in belfast area ? 

Cheers


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Try Autotrim Townsend street


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

DD1 said:


> Try Autotrim Townsend street


Agreed - first class. Saw a job he did on a friend's car where his gf's cigarette blew back in and burnt the back seat!!! I did sooo many wtf's - anyhoo the seat is perfect now.

Cooks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

There is a place in newry does it as well.


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheers.. will give autotrim a shout.


----------

